# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  "@"

## NickGolovko

Для защиты электронных адресов от спам-ботов введено изображение "@", оформленное как смайл. Смайл доступен в визуальном редакторе. 

Для ручного ввода смайла используйте код 



```
:at:
```

nickgolovko :@: virusinfo.info

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

как насчёт сделать ей *alt="@"*?

----------

